# EXCESSIVE Tearing



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

We don't have anymore staining; we got that under control. But Tchelsi-girl is tearing 24/7. Her face is always soaked. She models alot and when her face is wet it looks like it's stained. Her Mama Cherie works at an animal hospital, so we have her looked at anytime the least little thing is going on w/ her (major over-protective parents). She doesn't have clogged ducts or the eyelashes that grow inward toward the eye. The doctors just say, as is common w/ some Malts, that her eyes just water for no real reason. Anyone struggle w/ this and found a way to minimize tearing? Obviously I'm only interested in something that's perfectly safe and would not cause her any discomfort. Thanx!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I find that my Sassy tears from stress. Also some Malts tear from dust. Just think of it....when you are only 8 inches off the floor you are a target for a lot of normal dust. You may find that taking a makeup brush and applying some plain corn starch to the hair that is getting wet may actually cut down on the wetness. You will want to brush out any excess powder.


----------



## mightymite (Jul 5, 2005)

My vet did explain to me that with many of the small breeds their tead ducts are small and dont drain well - thereby causing excessive tearing. I've used Shaws to clean the stains and just saline solution (opti-clear) to clean out the eyes. My vet also recommend lacrilube as a lubricant in the eye to sooth them and protect them. Lacrilube is a human product you can get at your local pharmacy.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola has the SAME problem- not much tear stains, but lots of wetness, especially when she is really active. her face isn't fluffy when it gets all wet! i'm going to ask the vet when we go for the annual exam soon. hope we get some good answers!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Poptart had tear staining really bad so I started using Angel Eyes and his tearing is getting betting and is going away. And his tearing in general is becoming less and less. Before, he use to always have a wet face and now his face is not wet and the staining is not as bad. So for him it works for staining and excessive tearing. The one thing I can't stand is a maltese with tear staining or excessive tearing, so I am very glad I found something that works for him!!!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> We don't have anymore staining; we got that under control. But Tchelsi-girl is tearing 24/7. Her face is always soaked. She models alot and when her face is wet it looks like it's stained. Her Mama Cherie works at an animal hospital, so we have her looked at anytime the least little thing is going on w/ her (major over-protective parents). She doesn't have clogged ducts or the eyelashes that grow inward toward the eye. The doctors just say, as is common w/ some Malts, that her eyes just water for no real reason. Anyone struggle w/ this and found a way to minimize tearing? Obviously I'm only interested in something that's perfectly safe and would not cause her any discomfort. Thanx![/B]



And how do you keep the stains away???
Please tell me!!!!!
I'm getting soo frustrated. Mac's stains are getting worse and worse...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A regular vet cannot see tiny lashes, cysts, etc. I would have the dog seen by a veterinary ophthalmologist first. If it is something such as no lower tear ducts, management is all you can do. But if there is something fixable, you may be able to vastly improve it (plus the dog may be uncomfortable from it).


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> A regular vet cannot see tiny lashes, cysts, etc. I would have the dog seen by a veterinary ophthalmologist first. If it is something such as no lower tear ducts, management is all you can do. But if there is something fixable, you may be able to vastly improve it (plus the dog may be uncomfortable from it).[/B]


mac's vet took a look at his eyes and said he doesn't have "ingrow" eyelashes. she also said his tear ducts might be clogged. 
but what you said makes a lot of sense. 
I hope a vet ophthalmologist is not hard to find!

xoxo


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">Gracie gets like this. She wakes up with a perfectly _DRY and WHITE _ face....by mid morning, the part between her eyes is wet. I typically blot her face a few times a day to keep it dry. I'm actually making her an appt to check her tear ducts to see if they are clogged. Luckily Cooper is fine, his face is always dry.</span>


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango has a lot of tearing too! I thought since he will be 8 months old soon and that he has lost all of his baby teeth that it would stop. I guess not.







I try to dry in between his eyes too, but I'm getting SO frustrated.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tearing can be from a myriad of reasons. 
1. Food allergies
2. outdoor or indoor allergies
3. irritation from debri in the eyes
4. teething
5. clogged tear duct(s)
6. ingrown hair in the eyes
Eliminate the easiest to detect first and go from there.
The easiest being: 6, 5, and 4.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Tearing can be from a myriad of reasons.
> 1. Food allergies
> 2. outdoor or indoor allergies
> 3. irritation from debri in the eyes
> ...


The other day I looked at Tango's eyes close up and could see some hairs in his eyes. I tried to remove them as well as I could. How do you get rid of ingrown hairs? Also, do you just call your vet and ask them to test for clogged tear ducts? Do all vets do this?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=239225
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *We had Sir Micro's tear ducts checked and flushed when he was under and "fixed"... I don't think it would be a comfortable thing to do otherwise.


Good luck!
Melanie
*


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> *We had Sir Micro's tear ducts checked and flushed when he was under and "fixed"... I don't think it would be a comfortable thing to do otherwise.
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


Oh no.....I hadn't realized that. Oh well.....I don't even know if hers are clogged or not. The more I think about it, I think Gracie's wetness comes more from Cooper than anything.....he loves to lick her eyes....constantly. I'm always shoo'ing him when I catch him doing that. I'm still going to make her an appt and have her ducts checked....just in case they are clogged.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Tango has a lot of tearing too! I thought since he will be 8 months old soon and that he has lost all of his baby teeth that it would stop. I guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Julie, I totally share your frustration!!!!!!
Mac got pretty bad tearing but I made a lot of changes: food, water, treats, now I use the collyrium -thank goodness he doesn't complain and actually seems to enjoy it. but the old stains are still there. there is new hair growing and he looks like those people that are way due to dye the roots!!! hahaha looks funny.

But the old stains are soooo dark. 
He is not tearing as much, but still tearing.

Mac was on amoxicilin for a week and the tearing stopped almost completely (totally stopped on his right eye) I told the vet and she said it's a sign that he probably has an inflamation and she will flush his tear ducts when he goes get neutered. 

I was thinking... if Tango is not teething anymore maybe he has retained puppy teeth?!? Did you get that checked?

xoxo


----------

